# Handheld TV with Coax input? Do they exist?



## tecarte (Sep 2, 2005)

Im trying to find a handheld tv about 5 to 7"inches that has a coax input?
Ive searched all over the internet. cant seem to find one. It would be great to use at a customers house to test the receivers when they dont have a tv. Thanks in advance if anyone knows of a model and where to get one.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I've seen all sorts of handheld TVs with a miniplug-sized antenna input, and it's not difficult to find the coax female to miniplug male converter at Radio Shack. I've used that combo for over 10 years, although more recently I've been using my LCD screen with Video-ALeft-ARight RCA inputs.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've never seen one... and if I had to guess, I would say not... if for no other reason than it would be self-defeating to the purpose of the handheld TV. In theory, it is designed to be completely portable, and tying it to a coax input would kind of make that difficult.

So I would be surprised to find one that has that kind of port, but as the poster above noted there is probably a way to make it work with the right adapter.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

tecarte said:


> It would be great to use at a customers house to test the receivers when they dont have a tv.


Ok this might be a stupid question, but why would a customer have a receiver in their house but no tv? Or are you talking about using it and the receiver at the dish to check the signal strength?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

tecarte said:


> Im trying to find a handheld tv about 5 to 7"inches that has a coax input?
> Ive searched all over the internet. cant seem to find one. It would be great to use at a customers house to test the receivers when they dont have a tv. Thanks in advance if anyone knows of a model and where to get one.


 My boss just converted a 3-4" handheld with integrated OTA antenna to coax.

Open it up, note where the antenna connections are. Rip it off. Solder coax. cut case to pass coax a couple of inches out. Use a stress relief for longevity. Put F-connector on other end. Add barrel connector Done.

I want one - just haven't looked yet. Then, old 301/311, battery pack with inverter, and a mini-TV all in a backpack, and I can peak all sides of a dish from the roof (my beeper is good, but doesn't do multi-satellite).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> Ok this might be a stupid question, but why would a customer have a receiver in their house but no tv? Or are you talking about using it and the receiver at the dish to check the signal strength?


It would have come in handy for me a few years ago. I moved into a new house and actually was trying to get cable connected but the cable company kept delaying... so I called up a local Dish installer and they were able to schedule me a same day install!

But I had to move it out a couple of days because I wasn't ready and hadn't moved in my TV yet... I had to step up my moving to make sure I had a TV in the house in time for the install.

IF there were such a portable, it would have come in handy for the installer to be able to complete the install and verify service and I could have kept the earlier offered install date.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> My boss just converted a 3-4" handheld with integrated OTA antenna to coax.


Great idea! I gotta try that on one or two of my integrated handhelds. I mean, when digital comes along, they're gonna need something!


----------



## tecarte (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks simplesimon / never thought of doing that! good idea. Im going to try it, since i cant seem to find one made for my needs.


----------

